# Any Web Hosting Recommendations?



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been with webserve.ca for about five years now. Lately their hosting is getting a little dodgy - c-panel unavailable, web stats missing and l-o-n-g page load times. It'll often take more than 30 seconds to bring up the fairly lightweight home page. The price is right, though, at around $50 per year plus domain name registration fees.

I'm looking for recommendations for web hosts to move my website and domain name to. My site is under 5 GB and I average around 2 ~ 5 GB of traffic a month. I had a look at this site but I'd rather hear from forum members.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been using webhostingbuzz over the last 10 years. Price is good and they register one domain for free. I hosted 3 websites in the past and I'm down to managing one now. Customer service is great 24/7 chat and email support. No telephone support. Being on a shared server we've had a few issues over the years with being blacklisted, etc. but that was always quickly resolved.

https://www.webhostingbuzz.com/


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. It looks like I'd need the $6.95 plan for my needs - I have thousands of photos and quite a few self-hosted videos so I need the disk space and traffic.

How do you find the page loading speed to be? I also noticed that they pay for the domain registration. Does the domain remain in your name under WHOIS or does it belong to webhostingbuzz?

Thanks again.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

> WebHostingBuzz own the domain but provide it free for your use at no charge, for as long as you use our hosting services. The domain is registered through Namecheap.com, our domain registrar partner. You can have the domain pushed to your own Namecheap.com account for $12 at any time


The page loading seems good to me. You can start a chat online and ask any questions you have about setting up an account. What I really liked about them was the 24/7 support. Cpanel works great.

When I had .ca websites, etc. I used Namecheap.com directly. No complaints with them either. I was originally referred to these two companies by a guy who use to builds custom websites.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I use namecheap, too, and my web page is hosted by my ISP.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you both, I'll check them out.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

LiquidWeb and HostGator are great. Bluehost is hit and miss.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I was with 100 Megs Webhosting since 2004, then they were taken over by Jumpline a few years ago. I will say they've dealt with any issues in a timely manner, and the price is definitely right... $2.99 USD/month for about 10 GB I think (it may have changed but that's what I'm paying).


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you both. Funny that you recommend HostGator, MOA, as I've heard mixed reviews about them. Jumpline looks interesting, I've never heard of them before


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been using Site5 web hosting for the last two or three years.

I have a high traffic web site and the load time is great, my site has a monthly backup done.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Video_Frank said:


> Thank you both. Funny that you recommend HostGator, MOA, as I've heard mixed reviews about them. Jumpline looks interesting, I've never heard of them before


I've used Jumpline for many years. Seem fine to me.


----------



## kork (Jun 9, 2012)

Daniel A. said:


> I've been using Site5 web hosting for the last two or three years.
> 
> I have a high traffic web site and the load time is great, my site has a monthly backup done.



+1 for site5. I've got a hundred or so clients using it and it's been very good. Next step up would be a VPS or something but it's a lot more $.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

Daniel A. said:


> I've been using Site5 web hosting for the last two or three years.





kork said:


> +1 for site5. I've got a hundred or so clients using it and it's been very good.


Thanks for the info - I will definitely take a look.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

steve41 said:


> I've used Jumpline for many years. Seem fine to me.


Thanks, I'm hearing about a lot of webhosts I've never heard of before.


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

There's endless umpteen hosting companies out there. Ideally you want something large enough to have some scale, but not being a sausage factory relying solely on volume. One resource is the WebHosting Talk forums.

Personally, I've been with Hawkhost for a number of years and been very satisfied. They are actually Canadian (servers in US, though).


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

NorthernRaven said:


> There's endless umpteen hosting companies out there.


You're right - and there's endless phony 'review' sites too. That's why I'd prefer to go with a host recommended by CMFers.



NorthernRaven said:


> Personally, I've been with Hawkhost for a number of years and been very satisfied.


Thanks, I'll check them out.



NorthernRaven said:


> One resource is the WebHosting Talk forums.


Excellent, I'll have a read through there too.


----------

